# webdav ispconfig 3.0.4.6 problem



## herophil322 (30. Jan. 2013)

Hallo,

ich versuche nun gerade den Webdav Zugriff auf einen meiner Webspaces hinzubekommen.

Der webspace "shop.development.de" wurde unter den Kunden "phil" angelegt.

Somit wenn ich den Webdavuser anlege:

Website: shop.development.de
Username: 21    // Sollte ja dann phil21 sein 
Passwort definieren
Auf Aktiv setzen X

Beim "Verzeichnis" hab ich ein Problem, laut "ISPCONFIG 3 Manual" kann man diese Feld leer lassen damit der komplette Webspace erreichbar ist nur schreibt er dann hin das es benötigt wird.

Natürlich sind die beiden benötigten Module aktiv:

a2enmod dav_fs
a2enmod dav

Was muss ich eintragen damit ich den kompletten Webspace erreiche?

Danke für die Mühe.

lg herophil322


----------



## Till (30. Jan. 2013)

Den Webspace kannst Du nicht per webdav erreichen, webdav ist ein eigenes Verzeichnis innerhalb des web root und der webdav Zugang dient dazu dass Du Deinen Kunden einen Webbasierten dateispeicher anbieten kannst und nicht dem hochladen von html Datein ins web. Wenn Du das verzeichnis des Users leer lässt dann hast Du zugriff af alle Unterverwzeichnisse des webdav Bereiches. Zugriff per ebdav auf das web Verzeichnis geht alleine deshalb nicht weil webdav imme runter dem apache User läuft und daher garnicht ins web Verzeichnis schreiben könnte,


----------



## herophil322 (30. Jan. 2013)

Danke erstmal für die schnellste Antwort der Welt.

Ok ich verstehe das nun, mein herangehen war falsch.

Nun aber dennoch ein Problem:

Ich hab jetzt den Webspace "shop.development.de"

Darin ist ja dann das "web" und "webdav" Verzeichnis.

Ich möchte nun das "webdav" Verzeichnis erreichen können.

Dazu lege ich einen Webdav User an, unter "shop.development.de" und lasse das Feld Verzeichnis leer.

Tja so hab ich mir das gedacht und verstanden, aber wenn ich das Feld beim anlegen des Webdav User frei lasse kommt der Fehler:


```
[B]ERROR[/B]

Verzeichnis ist leer.
```
Ich habe jetzt einfach mal im Verzeichnis "pics" eingegeben.
Jetzt hat Ispconfig in "webdav" automatisch den Ordner "pics" angelegt, soweit so gut.

Nun kann ich zwar via "http://shop.development.de/webdav/pics" zugreifen aber geht das irgendwie das ich das komplette Verzeichnis erreiche oder muss ich mit Unterverzeichnissen arbeiten?

Hab gerade ein kleines wirrwarr beisammen^^

lg herophil322


----------



## Till (30. Jan. 2013)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere müsste das auch ohne Unterverzeichnis gehen. Hast Du mal versucht / als Verzeichnis einzugeben?


----------



## herophil322 (30. Jan. 2013)

Nein das funktioniert leider nicht, hatte ich schonmal ausgeteste, er legt da auch kein passwortfile an


----------



## vikozo (30. Jan. 2013)

ich denke einen / zu machen wäre falsch.
gemäss vorgabe existiert schon ein / am ende.
ich hab es so gelöst das ich den User name eingegenben habe


----------



## Till (31. Jan. 2013)

Ok, muss ich mir mal ansehen ob das in der neuen rc geht.


----------



## Till (31. Jan. 2013)

Ich hab mir das mal im code angesehen, das Verzeichnis ist notwendig da ansonsten der /webdav Alias des Hauptusers alle anderen User invalidieren würde. Ich werde die info im Handbuch korrigieren.


----------



## herophil322 (1. Feb. 2013)

Also als ich den webdav User nur mit einen "/" angelegt habe hat apache mir folgenden Fehler zurückgegeben:


```
Syntax error on line 143 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/100-shop.development.de.vhost:
AuthName takes one argument, The authentication realm (e.g. "Members Only")
Action 'configtest' failed.
The Apache error log may have more information.
 failed!
```
Nur als Info

Ich habe nun die Webseite gelöscht, jetzt geht wieder alles.

Ich habe nur nicht ganz verstanden wie vikozo das gelöst hat. Welchen Usernamen hat er da eingeben? Den "Benutzernamen" des "Kunden" mit dem die Webseite angelegt wurde?

Thx

lg herophil


----------



## herophil322 (20. Feb. 2013)

noch evtl. neue ideen dazu?


----------



## Till (21. Feb. 2013)

> Den "Benutzernamen" des "Kunden" mit dem die Webseite angelegt wurde?


Den Benutzernamen des Webdav Users, so wie er in der Liste der Webdav User steht. Also inkl. prefix.


----------



## herophil322 (21. Feb. 2013)

werd ich mal testen thx

lg herophil322


----------

